# Custom Interiors Inside!!



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

Ill start with a few that we've done ourselves. some have been featured in Lowrider magazine and some will be in upcoming issues of Minitruckin'. Some of them are simple but clean and others are full show. 



Last edited by KurupT at Aug 6 2003, 11:13 AM


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

another from lowrider


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

Mine...


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

another


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

can someone post these, would you call this custom?


http://images3.fotki.com/v27/free/309ce/7/...9217/017-vi.jpg

http://images3.fotki.com/v27/free/309ce/7/...9217/018-vi.jpg

http://images3.fotki.com/v26/free/309ce/7/...kseats01-vi.jpg

http://images3.fotki.com/v26/free/309ce/7/...kseats02-vi.jpg

http://images3.fotki.com/v26/free/309ce/7/...9217/020-vi.jpg


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

another


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

my old regal


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo_@Aug 6 2003, 11:13 AM
> *can someone post these, would you call this custom?
> 
> 
> ...


 none of them are working for me


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

another


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

one more for now


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KurupT+Aug 6 2003, 09:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KurupT @ Aug 6 2003, 09:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--monte carlo_@Aug 6 2003, 11:13 AM
> *can someone post these, would you call this custom?
> 
> 
> ...


none of them are working for me [/b][/quote]
alright let me try somthing else

http://public.fotki.com/Juiced83Caddy/mont...onte/page2.html




Last edited by monte carlo at Aug 6 2003, 09:50 AM


----------



## badcaddy (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Aug 6 2003, 09:23 AM
> *another
> 
> 
> ...


 That is tight as fuck


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

monte's.........


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks dogg.  would you guys call that custom?


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo_@Aug 6 2003, 12:19 PM
> *thanks dogg.  would you guys call that custom?*


 if it didnt come stock like that.... and you chose how it looked and the colors than yes i would say its custom. not show custom... but nice tight clean street custom :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

and the only thing wrapped in leather are the seats, everything else is painted.


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> > another
> >
> > That is tight as fuck
> 
> ...


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

i know somebody else on here has to have some custom interiors


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

this is my favorite interior on this site....










simple, clean, and nice as fuck!


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@Aug 6 2003, 03:54 PM
> *this is my favorite interior on this site....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: Thanks alot Dan! Means alot.


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

any more out there?


----------



## BigMikey (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Aug 6 2003, 09:17 AM
> *another
> 
> 
> ...


 fucking tight!


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

thanks for the compliment 
i want to see more interiors posted up on here!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

ttt :dunno:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

i got a custom interior i'll post it up when i get back to F-Lowrida...


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Aug 8 2003, 04:30 PM
> *i got a custom interior i'll post it up when i get back to F-Lowrida...*


 whats up this is erik from limelight cc ocala chapter with the silver regal, black top, cont. kit......

i thought your interior was only half done, mostly stock? :dunno:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

it's done to me its not totally totally done i still have all the panels still stock the bottoms and backs of my seats wit the stock vinyl, the doors are all done wit lowrider face embroideries but there is also a see through to the trunk now, i guess it's just not as wild as the ones you've done.


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Aug 8 2003, 05:58 PM
> *it's done to me its not totally totally done i still have all the panels still stock the bottoms and backs of my seats wit the stock vinyl, the doors are all done wit lowrider face embroideries but there is also a see through to the trunk now, i guess it's just not as wild as the ones you've done.*


 thats cool i just didnt think you were through with it. all that matters is that your happy with it. i wasnt downing you :biggrin: 

but i would like to be able to hook you up with a sick interior. i really want to raise the standards of florida lowrider interiors to that of the ones in cali.


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

bring them pics yall :biggrin:

heres marvins 












Last edited by KurupT at Aug 8 2003, 09:02 PM


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

heres my interior pic... im redoing it now...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol here'z the pic....


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

here is mine..


----------



## zeet (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@Aug 6 2003, 02:54 PM
> *this is my favorite interior on this site....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Whos is that??!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zeet+Aug 8 2003, 08:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (zeet @ Aug 8 2003, 08:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bigdanmcintosh_@Aug 6 2003, 02:54 PM
> *this is my favorite interior on this site....
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Whos is that??!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## zeet (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Aug 8 2003, 07:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Aug 8 2003, 07:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 did you do it urself??!! :0 :0 How much did it cost? :0 :0 Im kinda :0 :0


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Check out my thread called UPLOAD for Reddog. Its all in there.  Thanks 4 the props. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Aug 8 2003, 10:30 PM
> *here is mine..
> 
> 
> ...


i like that its pretty dope!! :biggrin:


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

ttt hey i know this guy thats does interiors that wont do my truck do you know him erik just wonderin :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

my project:


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

joost lookingood homie! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by KurupT at Aug 11 2003, 05:43 PM


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## DroptLinkin (Sep 11, 2002)

can someone please move this to the new custom interiors section? :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmZGrl (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Aug 6 2003, 09:23 AM
> *another
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

looking good, how's it turning out?


----------



## DroptLinkin (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Aug 14 2003, 04:20 PM
> *looking good, how's it turning out?*


 wich one? :dunno:


----------



## EnchantedDrmZGrl (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@Aug 6 2003, 02:54 PM
> *this is my favorite interior on this site....
> 
> 
> ...


 it looks very nice..clean..i like :thumbsup: u got anymore pics of the interior?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

well this is my first car and im doing the stuff my self learning by myself, no pics yet but its comin out ok for a beginner, i just gotta figure out how to do that damn overlap with the velvet how do u do it, give me some tips on how to do my seats also

Mike


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Aug 15 2003, 12:32 AM
> *well this is my first car and im doing the stuff my self learning by myself, no pics yet but its comin out ok for a beginner, i just gotta figure out how to do that damn overlap with the velvet how do u do it, give me some tips on how to do my seats also
> 
> Mike*


 explain overlap to me first??thats how i learned too just doing it going to car shows of all types studying them(cars) thoroughly in and out and refering to my book shelf of lowrider mags dating back to 1993.im only 28 and have been doing this for 5 or 6 years now 
anyway clarify what you need help with alittle better and we will talk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

My interior. Nothing to fancy. The headliner is real nice, I ust need to upload the picture.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

heres mine


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i mean like how they have the wrinkle pleat or what ever that is called where it looks like the velvet is overlapping itself i just want my interior to look phat thanks for helping


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmZGrl+Aug 14 2003, 03:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EnchantedDrmZGrl @ Aug 14 2003, 03:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bigdanmcintosh_@Aug 6 2003, 02:54 PM
> *this is my favorite interior on this site....
> 
> 
> ...


it looks very nice..clean..i like :thumbsup: u got anymore pics of the interior?[/b][/quote]
Yeah. Check out the "UPLOAD FOR REDDOG" thread on the "post your rides" Section.  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Aug 13 2003, 07:42 AM
> *ttt :thumbsup:*


 What up Homie. Sorry I couldn't make it Saturday. My girl had duty, and she wanted me to bring her some shit for dinner, and I got back to Orlando late Saturday. But I am bringing the 64 SS to Orland to start the 64 project. So I need to get the interior done, I am probably gonna bring all the interior for you to do, then when we get it done, then we can take care of the headliner. I looking for OG style homie. Vinyl, unless you got the hookup on leather. Black


----------

